# STRG + V, @ etc funktioniert nicht mehr



## Ich_halt224 (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ein seltsames Problem.
Seit gestern Abend funktionieren bei meiner Tastatur weder Kopieren und Einfügen über STRG+C / STRG +V, auch das @ Zeichen funktioniert nicht mehr über STRG+ALT+Q.
(Über die Taste ALT GR + Q geht es)
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist: Wenn ich etwas in den Editor einfügen will, was ich häufig mache, dann werden die Menüpunkte plötzlich unterstrichen, wenn ich STRG + ALT drücke. 
Hinweis: Gestern abend hat mein PC auch ein Update gemacht.
Betriebssytem ist Windows 10.

Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man das lösen kann?


----------



## ComFreek (14. Juli 2016)

Dass Strg+C und Strg+V bei mir nicht funktionierten, stand bei mir schon öfters im Zusammenhang mit dem Ruhezustands-Modus. Da hat ein einfacher Neustart geholfen.
Da du aber ein Update gemacht hast, wirst du wohl schon Neustarts hinter dir haben.

Vielleicht mal in der Systemsteuerung unter Tastaturlayouts sehen?


----------



## Ich_halt224 (18. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß bis heute nicht woran es liegt, habe mir eine neue Tastatur bestellt in der Hoffnung, dass mit der wieder alles funktioniert.


----------



## Endurion (21. Juli 2016)

Das sieht irgendwie nach verklemmter Alt-Taste aus. Mal spaßhalber alle Sonder-Tasten an der Tastatur der Reihe nach gedrückt?


----------

